

Revisiting Common Subexpression Elimination in Guile - fafner
http://wingolog.org/archives/2014/08/25/revisiting-common-subexpression-elimination-in-guile

======
JasonFruit
I love reading Wingo's writing — it's delightfully lucid, and he helps me
understand things I didn't before. He's a good example of "smart and gets
things done." Guile has also stopped being wretched under his watch.

